# Do you guys use those discount tee time sites like GolfNow.com?



## noahl (May 12, 2011)

Doing some research on these sites for a story I'm writing.

Do you use any of these sites?
Got a favorite?
Do you actually book most of your tee times this way?
Get good deals all of the time or just some of the time?
Lots of tee times available?

Any other thoughts? Just curious if you think they're a great idea, really useful, need some work, etc.

Thanks...


----------



## jonasmills (May 15, 2011)

Not sure what you mean, but I'm going to look into that website right now...


----------



## johnbri (Mar 5, 2015)

I`ve used Golfnow.com many times, they are legit...although they aren`t the cheapest golf tee times company....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The course where I work stopped using Golf Now. There were problems about people who made reservations, but never showed up. Golf Now still wanted to be paid. 

Unless a course has a very wide variety of prices themselves, Golf Now charges what management or ownership of the course tells them. Their agreement stipulates they get a certain number of tee times per day to discount at a price they want, but other than that, everyone around here just charges the usual price and pays Golf Now a tiny commission if the reservation is made through them. Golf Now also charges the customer a small fee, so they make money on both ends.

The owners where I work decided to set up their own website and let people arrange tee times through that. It's worked well without having to give away any tee times or pay fees to anyone. The friend of the owner who does the website gets to play free, but if he plays 5 times a year, it's a lot. It's better value all round.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Never used any, never plan to. I call the course or book direct from their website.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to see your voice again Rick...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Good to see your voice again Rick...


I drop in occasionally, but this forum is so slow that I have trouble finding anything that I want to comment on. I'll try to do better.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's true. A lot of our old friends seem to have gone by the wayside. I see some of them on Facebook, but it is slow here. I have tended to participate in the Mizuno Forum a lot more than here for the past year.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> It's true. A lot of our old friends seem to have gone by the wayside. I see some of them on Facebook, but it is slow here. I have tended to participate in the Mizuno Forum a lot more than here for the past year.


Most of my forum time is at the Sand Trap for golf. I also spend time at a couple of photography forums and a cooking forum.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Sandtrap sounds familiar. I have a feeling I registered there once, looked around a few times, but never really got into participating.

These days, I don't moderate anywhere by here anymore, so my computer time is cut by more than half. The owners set it up so I get an email every time anyone posts in the whole forum, so I can catch spam asap. Sometimes, other than talking to Tony in one of the LPGA threads, we might go days without someone posting here.

I guess I hope someday some new people will notice we exist and the little group of friends who talked every day will be given some rebirth or a new group will start.


----------

